# Can anyone recommend a good honest repairer for Jura Z5?



## snifferhann (May 28, 2011)

Hi

Still not sorted my Jura Impressa Z5 so am looking for a good honest repairer who's not going to take me for a ride. Can anyone recommend anyone? I'm happy to send by courier.

Cheers

Jer


----------



## Bethelcat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have only just seen your post - Glenn James of Coffix in Loughborough is excellent and has sorted out my machines out on many occasions. You can google Coffix to find someone near you if you still need repairs


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

what's wrong with your machine? I can fix pretty much anything and if you get stuck am sure could sort out your machine, would only charge for parts if it needed any as is my 'hobby' and never charge people to sort stuff.

Let me know if you need help

Richard


----------

